# Picking up garbage on walks



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I think some of it has to do with his age. I seem to remember our's outgrowing it and just walking without picking up everything. Unless it is something like a piece of food. We practiced a lot with using the word "release". Which helps rather than trying to pry their jaws apart. For some reason our's know that I mean business when I say that word. While he is still young, so I would use the treat to swap him for the object. I can't see where hanging him from his leash is going to get him to help him learn to release the object. Besides, what do you do if he happens to pick something up and you don't have a leash on him? The hanging method will be of no use to you. Learning a good verbal command is far more beneficial. Eventually start limiting the number of times you give treats for releasing the object. Time and age should help. Good luck


----------



## goldenboy2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks, will start treating more and you are right it is probably a puppy thing. Hopefully!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

LOL I thought this was about being a good Planeteer and picking up litter along the route you walked your dog to help the enviroment/town. 

Okay...well, the leave it command is great but it doesn't always work if your dog things something he finds is super special. They get better at the command overtime.

Good luck with that!


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Our little guy picks up absolutely everything. I really don't like to force his jaws apart because at some point or another he will resist and one of us will get hurt. So, when we go out I toss a few kibbles in my pocket and tell him "leave it" as he opens up for the kibble. So far so good. He has successfully trained ME to give him a treat by picking up some worthless stone, cap, stick, wrapper, etc. off of the ground.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

I'll be keeping up with this thread- we just came back from our walk where I had to pry a wad of wet kleenex with something brown wiped on it (I don't even want to go there) out of his mouth. ick!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

From a behavioral standpoint, the more you work to pry things out of his mouth, the more you're confirming that the stuff is valuable - which likely makes him want it more.

I always carry a toy with a young dog and if I happen to miss that he's about to get something I'd prefer he not have, rather than fish it out, I whip out the toy and start having a grand ol' time with it... so that what I have looks more interesting than what he has. Dog spits out the street-trash and we play with the toy, etc.

Just remember that fighting him for it confirms it's valuable. Trading him for it can work, but if done too often, increases the tendency to pick up stuff... that he comes and shows you... thinking you'll trade for a treat. Whenever possible (until you have a solid leave it/drop it that doesn't require a food trade) I find it best to try and get the dog to lose interest in the "thing" on his own.... and or I ignore what he has (unless it will cause damage if he eats it - and most things won't) so as not to accidentally raise its value.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

I've tried trading for objects picked up on walks - but all he does is chew faster so he can get both!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

You can either walk somewhere that doesn't have so many 'cool' things to pick up (I often will walk the dogs down the middle of the road, because there's not much for traffic and they don't have the urge to sniff as much), or keep the leash shorter and watch for the 'goodies'. When you see something steer clear, or if you can manage it, let puppy look but not get. Wait, and eventually he'll give up on staring and pulling, then praise and reward like crazy for him making the right 'choice' in leaving the item. Eventually he'll catch on faster that gives up on the item, the faster he's going to get rewarded on the 'other' side of it (eventually you'd start giving him the treat after he's passed the item).


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Try saying squirrel squirrel squirrel to break his train of thought.


----------



## goldenboy2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

I've tried exchanging a treat for the garbage...and it never worked. He was too interested in what he had in his mouth. I've tried saying squirrel but he doesn't really know that word! I will try a toy and see if that works. Thanks everyone.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a 5 month old that eats everything. I do the uh uhh sound and leave it. I understand becuase I have to watch him like a hawk. The morning is easier becuase I can see. I have learned which houses have the cherry (arsenic in pits) trees and pine trees (pine cones)and oaks (acorns) . I do tend to zig zig but he has gotten sick from the Cherry's so I do the best I can.
At night I use a puplight on him. It is great for safety but I can see what he is sniffing... 
I put listerine on my gloves when he tries to keep eating them. I buy the cheap store brand with the really mediciney taste. I also put it on the part of the leash that he tries to bite. He has eaten through two harness and a collar. Once they fall off the hook then they are on the floor and fair game ! The leash I don't want him to eat becuase it is such an issue for us.Teddy doesn't like my gloves in his mouth so that he will spit it out. Most of the time I straddle him while we are walking and open his mouth . The straddling is the faster way for me otherwise, he foresees my movements and counters them before I am even moving...I am amazed at his speed...He does make me feel old !!!

ps Here is the link for a puplight. I have had the same one for 5-6 years. It takes aa batteries ..
https://www.puplights.com/?mid=5477...40832111_cec0fce1-7525-4e25-8fe7-5e9289795c0d


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

There is nothing faster than a determined puppy!


----------

